# Brits - are you registered with the Consulate?



## topcat83

The British Consulate has a website that enables British citizens to register their whereabouts. This helps the Consulate to help out when a situation such as a war or a natural disaster occurs.

With thoughts of Libya, earthquakes and Tsunamis in mind, I've just taken the five minutes needed to register us, and our next holiday destination.

Register yourselves on https://www.locate.fco.gov.uk/LocatePortal/olrportal.aspx?Page=Home


----------



## Darla.R

Do you know if other country's consulates/embassies have a similar facility Topcat? Bearing in mind that many of the people who perished in Christchurch were from overseas.


----------



## Song_Si

For *New Zealand*:

Register online at :Official New Zealand Travel Advice - SafeTravel.govt.nz

_Safe Travel_ is the official source of advice for New Zealanders travelling or living overseas.
We encourage all New Zealanders travelling or living overseas to register online. This allows us to contact you if there is an unforeseen crisis, or if you have a family emergency, while you are overseas. Just like making sure you’ve had the right immunisations/vaccinations and that you have the right visas, registering should be on your list of things to do before you leave home.

Where we have needed to contact New Zealanders who are thought to be in an area affected by a cyclone, major earthquake or bomb blast overseas – those who have registered their travel contact details have often been accounted for first.

So, no matter where you are travelling to overseas, if you take the time now to register, then you can be assured that if an emergency situation develops in the country you are in, then we will do our best to contact you and see if we can provide any assistance.

Remember, if you haven’t registered with us, we don’t know where you are.


----------



## Song_Si

on this topic - yesterday I read about a UK family finding out on June 25 2011 that their brother had died in a motor vehicle accident in Thailand March 2010; they only found out when a friend went to visit his last known address and got the news. 
The British Embassy had been notified at the time of the death but said they had been unable to contact any family in UK.
Not all families are 'close' but this is a sad way for a family to find out about their brother/son.


----------



## daisypop

I tried registering with the local one but it only allowed me to do so as someone here temporarily not as a resident. Is there a way of doing this?


----------



## topcat83

daisypop said:


> I tried registering with the local one but it only allowed me to do so as someone here temporarily not as a resident. Is there a way of doing this?


You should be able to do it online - see Registering with us


----------



## H4NA

I tried to register too but wouldn't let me register as a permanent resident only temporary. Do i just register as a temporary for now??


----------



## escapedtonz

Yeah I've registered with the consulate as a permanent resident no problem but the questions make out that it is a temporary move and you will be returning home. 
You are limited as to how far in the future you specify the end date of your visit even though I don't really have an end date as I'm staying. 
I suppose I will have to keep doing it every couple of years to update the consulate on my progress ?


----------



## topcat83

Update to the British Consulate's service: 

_The FCO is moving from a system where British nationals are encouraged to register when they travel in case there is a crisis, to one where we are using a number of channels to give the latest information and advice on what you should do if you need our help in a crisis and how to contact the FCO's crisis response team. From 14 May we will no longer use the LOCATE system, instead using our resources to improve our travel advice service and focus on those who most need our help._

So now you can register for travel advice and other information about UK Government topics at https://public.govdelivery.com/accounts/UKGOVUK/subscriber/new


----------



## escapedtonz

BBBrahim said:


> Hello , excuse me i m new here ... i just i want to ask you if you are interest for immigration to Malaysia, because i want to ask you for helping please ?


Hi,
No, this is the New Zealand forum for people wishing to migrate to New Zealand.
Please check out the other forum pages accessed from the home page.

You need to click in Asia, then the Malaysia forum.

Regards,


----------



## stevethedog

I'm not but I might do now, thank you.


----------

